# Late Ovulation After Chemical Pregnancy



## MrsM423

I suppose the first day I started bleeding with my chemical pregnancy is cd1 Nov 7 and I usually ovulate around the 20th or 21st and my period came almost 4 days later with the chemical pregnancy and my temps dropped all the way down 2 days after. Is this normal to ovulate late? I have been using ovulation kit everyday and still no surge some cm but no surge im getting worried.....anyone experience this? Oh and mild cramps


----------



## Jaxvipe

The cycle after my mc in aug was really long. I didnt O until CD26. So your body is still probably trying to regulate the hormones and return to normal


----------



## Millnsy

I had a chemical / very very early miscarriage in September and the cycle following was 5 weeks as opposed to the normal 4 weeks so sounds the same to me. Good luck!


----------



## MrsM423

Hey ladies thanks for answering back. I heard so many women say oh your cycle should go exactly back the way it was since it was an early miscarriage however my body must be thinking differently because I still have yet to ovulate. I have had a few cramps but nothing so i guess so much for your more fertile after =( I just want to be pregnant again and be happy...I want my baby back =(


----------



## MrsM423

Still no ovulation...I remember that i did not test one day due to a ? on the digital ovulation test and I got impatient and forgot to test again...I don't know im so confused. I actually have had a sore throat and stuffy nose and migraine for a few days now...


----------



## Jaxvipe

Do you have a bhramaputra thermometer?


----------



## MrsM423

What is that?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Lmao I'm using my phone while at work... Damn auto correct. I meant bbt thermometer.


----------



## MrsM423

haha its ok no i dont have one of those...were do you get them?


----------



## Jaxvipe

Im not sure if you are from the U.S. but I got mine at walmart, you can use a regular thermometer too. I would try and take your tempurature first thing in the morning right when you get up and see what it is. If its high 97's-98's then i would say that you have already ovulated.


----------



## LisaL79

This is my first "normal" cycle after my last chemical. I don't O on my own usually, but didn't get a positive OPK until cd 25. SO yeah, a late O after an early loss is def possible.


----------

